# Job Seekers Allowance RE Claim



## paulgreen (24 Jun 2013)

My Son was on JSA but has been out of the country for 12 weeks doing voluntary work will he have to re apply again filling in all the same forms again or will they just switch him back on via his old claim????

Thanks for any replies


----------



## pudds (24 Jun 2013)

8 weeks is the max allowed but I don't know if there is any flexibility in that.  He may have to be means tested again.



> *Short-term employment or training*
> 
> The Department of Social Protection operates a fast-tracking system for people who sign off a jobseeker's payment to take up work for a short period (up to 8 weeks) or to go on a short training course (up to 8 weeks). This ensures that your payment is re-instated without delay. It is important that you inform your local social welfare office in advance that you are taking up work or training. Your Rent Supplement or Mortgage Interest Supplement claim can also be suspended for up to 8 weeks.


----------



## eastbono (26 Jun 2013)

He wont need to be means tested again but he will have to make a repeat claim.  The following is a link to the form he will need to have completed.  He may also need a letter form the organisation that he has volunteered with to confirm that this  is finished. http://www.welfare.ie/en/pdf/up6.pdf


----------



## DDanmurphy2 (13 Sep 2013)

Hi Just joined so not sure if this is in the correct place?
I am in a horticultural industry and supply some florists/wholesalers etc.. small operation. Due to health reasons I cannot get around to do what i was doing, I was wondering what is the best way of obtaining a part timer worker for my busy times.
There are allot of different schemes out at the moment but not sure what may be available to a small operation like mine.
again if this is in the incorrect place on this forum apologies.


----------

